# Alpine Fun



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Did well weekend before Memorial Day. Water levels are impressi

```

```
ve. Brook trout are responding. Caught this portly specimen. 15" 3 pounds 6 ounces. Scuds-o-plenty. Love to post a pic but looks way too
Complicated. Sorry.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BG1 said:


> Did well weekend before Memorial Day. Water levels are impressi
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


If you send me the picture (and GPS coordinates) I would be happy to get the picture posted for you. :smile:

Sounds like a lot of fun!

Holy cow, I saw the picture. That one is a tank!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Catherder said:


> If you send me the picture (and GPS coordinates) I would be happy to get the picture posted for you. :smile:
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> Holy cow, I saw the picture. That one is a tank!


+1


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like a beast!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Portly is a great word. I'm committing now to use it more often. Congrats on a tank of a fish.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So when do we get to see this pig?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> So when do we get to see this pig?


I saw the pic on the "other leading fishing forum" in between crashes. It is a goodun and Brookieguy is not exaggerating things.

I hope he puts the pic up on here too. My previous offer certainly stands. :smile:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Piggish is right! Dang. That’s a good fish. Want it posted here BG1? I can do it.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Piggish is right! Dang. That's a good fish. Want it posted here BG1? I can do it.


Yes please. Be my guest


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This thing is a fatty! Good work BG1.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow Bg.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Hog! BG1


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - what a tank!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's how we like them!


----------

